# doing a compression test



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

with the engine off, how psi should I be using?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Read this:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=55091

Lew


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

so the FSM says 200psi? That's 200 psi of of shop air into a hose and in my combustion chamber? that's seems like its a little high.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

A compression test uses a pressure gauge made to fit in place of a spark plug. You remove all the plugs, put the gauge in one cylinder and rotate the engine with the starter. The gauge reads the compression pressure. The Factory Service Manual for your car lists the expected reading, the minimum acceptable reading and the acceptable variation between cylinder readings.

If you are talking about a cylinder leak-down test. It is done differently. Read this.

Lew


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

ah, i am talking about a leakage test. oops.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Nice link! Thank You:thumbup:




lshadoff said:


> If you are talking about a cylinder leak-down test. It is done differently. Read this.
> 
> Lew


----------

